# eco map



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello

Looking for some advice on eco maps. Received letter from agency requesting that we do an Eco map, Genogram, Pen Portrait and the Chronology and Time line.

Sorry for silly question coming up. Is the Eco map based on now present time or when a child is placed?

How far back do you go on a family tree? My mum is one of 14 children with big age gaps and family is not very close some not on talking terms so would find this very difficult giving dates of birth for aunts and uncles and many have passed away I believe, could anyone advise how far they went back and how I could find out this information?

Pringle x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*Family Tree*: We went as far back as our parents and and our siblings we didn't go further than the people LO will see.

*Ecomap*: Take a look at my example and use as you fell free - It's about when your child is placed but it can involve family, friends, nursery, FF, play groups, etc - basically your support network (people and places)
Word version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjbrp66wx4bc3ld/Week%204a%20-%20Ecomap%20%28with%20Example%29.docx?dl=0
PDF version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4j4t19v5kewq2vc/Week%204a%20-%20Ecomap%20%28with%20Example%29.pdf?dl=0
All above have had all identifiable information removed.

*Chronology*: This should include everything, any breaks in the employments section should have explanations, list all addresses you have been in since birth!

*Pen Picture*: Around 300 words that best describe you and your partner and the family you will be to LO - see example here: 
Word version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jtguruqbgczua6j/Week%208%20-%20Pen%20Picture%20%28with%20Example%29.docx?dl=0
PDF version: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5e5ht53028r4q1x/Week%208%20-%20Pen%20Picture%20%28with%20Example%29.pdf?dl=0

Good luck with it all,

Let me know if you need help with anything else - I still have electronic copies of everything we did.

/links


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Just an extra note on any of the above Ecomap, try and fit it on an A4 piece of paper, if it isn't legible at that size then you need to make it smaller as it will be copied and pasted straight into your PAR.

Good luck, and remember to take your time with it all, use my documents as templates if you wish - and that goes for anyone else reading too, that's exactly why I created them.

Paul x


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you Paul, that is so helpful and kind of you to share this.

Pringle


----------

